# Help assembling the Whizzer



## squeedals (Jul 4, 2015)

So I have a partial vintage (1940's) H motor and vintage kit for the Whizzer project and I'm missing some parts, but most of the stuff is there. I'm trying to figure out how the clutch pulley mounts to the engine. I have the mounting bracket but I think I'm missing a bolt of some kind and not sure how the whole thing goes together. Does anyone have a diagram that shows assembly of the components and also how the engine mounts to the frame? I do believe I have all the mounting brackets for that part. Thanks as always folks.......

Don


----------



## Goldenrod (May 2, 2016)

Do you want assembly instructions? I can send you a hard copie if I have an address. private message or  marysbeachhouse@hotmail.com


----------

